
Show HN: CuriositY - sharkdp
https://shark.fish/curiosity/
======
aadri
Excellent, forces you to really think by yourself sometimes!

Some of the logic (starting at level 2) was similar to Ouverture Facile
([http://www.ouverture-facile.com/start/index.html](http://www.ouverture-
facile.com/start/index.html) for the english version) which I encourage anyone
to try if you like these riddles!

Looking for more!

------
davidkpiano
Made it all the way through! Really fun, please make more levels!

~~~
sharkdp
Thanks! I'm glad you liked it. Already working on new puzzles...

------
wybiral
That was fun! Look forward to more...

PS: I went down a rabbit hole on @. Then I felt silly.

------
undersuit
I cheated on 11. What is the thing I was supposed to figure out?

~~~
sharkdp
Here's a hint (SPOILER, obviously):
[https://gist.github.com/sharkdp/47f62f3fe6870c51b510cc912960...](https://gist.github.com/sharkdp/47f62f3fe6870c51b510cc9129605b85)

~~~
undersuit
Man, I'm just really bad at git.

------
roberdam
I get to level 005, but was to lazy to do a script :P

~~~
sladix
What would be the logic of the script ? I didn't get it .. :/

------
kbr
I'm noob, what's level 2??

~~~
wybiral
++ is the increment operator from C-style languages.

------
down_fallen
level007. I'm absolutely clueless.

~~~
down_fallen
Cheated. Tried to solve this for about 4 hours. Now I feel like a complete
idiot... Still fun though! Waiting for new stuff!

